# HVDC and 3 Phase Cable Routing



## steven4601 (Nov 11, 2010)

To pass any EMC requirement a good practice is: to keep the AC wires covered with copper braided cable sleeves. If possible connect the sleeve to the vehicle chassis on both sides. This minimizes the radiated energy. 
The braided cables can be covered in flexible conduit.


----------



## maxsava030 (Mar 22, 2020)

I think reposts are totally fine if you credit the original post. Some posts are cool and deserve reposting.
Nox Vidmate VLC


----------



## weeksjames623 (May 18, 2021)

steven4601 said:


> To pass any EMC requirement a good practice is: to keep the AC wires covered with copper braided cable sleeves. If possible connect the sleeve to the vehicle chassis on both sides. This minimizes the radiated energy.
> The braided cables can be covered in flexible conduit.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

